

Show HN: DoodleCam Beta [100 users in the first two days!] - cryptoz
http://doodlec.am/?1.0.4

======
japhyr
I like to know what a website does without having to watch a video, even if it
is just a 30 second clip. Have you considered including a byline on your
landing page that summaries what this site does? Something short and to the
point, that makes me want to play the video instead of just leaving?

~~~
cryptoz
That sounds like a good idea, I'll get that done right away. (In the mean
time, the link to Google Play has a description. I am unsure which brings more
visitors and a higher conversion rate, linking to a video page or linking to
the market page).

